# Wifi Tethering



## millersss (Oct 30, 2011)

wat app/s you guys use for wifi tethering?


----------



## Chubbs (Jul 29, 2011)

wifi tether for gb kernel here it is


----------



## BracesForImpact (Jul 30, 2011)

Barnacle


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Depends on what Rom im running, some roms have the 3g Hotspot hack built in, if it dosent definitely Barnacle Wifi Tether.


----------

